# Trivia 12/19



## luckytrim (Dec 19, 2019)

trivia 12/19
DID YOU KNOW...
The presidential faces on Mount Rushmore are as high as a  five-story
building, about 60' from chin to top of the head. The pupils  of eyes are 4'
across and the mouths are 18' wide. The carving took 14 years,  from
1927-1941. The total cost was about $990,000. A total 450,000  tons of stone
were removed.

1. In the James Stewart version of 'Destry Rides Again', this  actress made
something of a comeback in a role as a saloon  singer.
  a. - Ingrid Bergman
  b. - Virginia Mayo
  c. - Joan Crawford
  d. - Marlene Dietrich
2. What is the correct spelling for a person employed to drive  a passenger 
motor vehicle, especially a luxury vehicle such as a large  sedan or 
limousine ?
3. Charles Aaron Smith played Professional Football before  becoming an actor 
: By what Nickname do we know him better ?
4. "The Hurricane" (1999), with Denzel Washington was about  what famous 
athlete ?
5.  In which of these categories did Babe Ruth never lead the  American 
League?
  a. - Batting Average
  b. - Runs Scored
  c. - Stolen Bases
  d. - Runs Batted In
6. Know Your Musical Alphabet ;
"Sloop John __"
7. Restaurant Slang ;
Waitress yells at the cook , "Two cows, make 'em cry !"....  what did you 
order ??
8. What river divides Indiana and Kentucky?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A Blizzard is a snowstorm where the snowfall is severely  heavy, lasting for
three hours or more,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Chauffeur
3. 'Bubba' Smith
4. Rubin "Hurricane" Carter
5. - c
6. - b
7.  Two burgers with onions
8. the Ohio River

CRAP !!
A blizzard is a severe snowstorm characterized by strong  sustained winds of
at least 56 km/h (35 mph) and lasting for a prolonged period  of
time—typically three hours or more.


----------

